# .
.      . 
        ,    .     ?

  ,       ,       .      .

 :
     .         .       .          .                 ...

----------


## Svetishe

,     ,      .

----------

..         . 320,          .

----------


## Svetishe

.    41,    44,   10,   20 (25). .     .    ,  .     ,      .     ?

----------

,     .     ?   20     ?

----------


## Svetishe

, .   , ,      44, ,   ,  ,  20.

----------

.

----------

> ,       ,


 .

----------

.   .        klerk.ru.
    ,      ().

----------

> .   .


      . ,    4- ...

----------

...
1)    
2)      
3)        .

 ...

----------

> ...
> 1)    
> 2)      
> 3)        .


  ?

----------


## 69

,    ...
  .  ,       ,      :
1.    
2.      .
          ?
  ?

----------

> ?

----------

